# Tell me about Fell/Lakeland terriers



## CazD (20 June 2012)

I've been persuaded by someone to foster a "border" terrier for a short while.  Dog was said to be a  cross breed but "90% border".  Well, its turned up and as far as I can see, it looks just like a fell terrier or a lakeland terrier.   I cant see any resemblance to a border at all, apart from its wiry hair.  It seems like a friendly enough dog but I have a feeling I've read that fell/lakeland/patterdale are absolute horrors - tell me all!!!!


----------



## SplashofSoy (20 June 2012)

My own experience is working lakeland terrriers and patterdales are very different so it will depend on the cross.  From my experience patterdales tend to be very very hard work and difficult to handle where as working lakelands on the whole are much nicer and better to deal with and train.  Fells being different from both the former breeds fall anywhere in that spectrum depending on their cross history.  But because everyone seems to call them different things it becomes a bit confused. My terrier is a lakeland/fell cross, (known breeding back many generations of working terriers) and he is on the whole great to train, reasonably obedient and does flyball and agility which i do instead of working him but will also spend his days asleep in my office at work in between walks.  His brother and sister are both actively worked as are his parents and they are also great but would not make quiet pets.   

They, on the whole, are very active dogs and need alot of mental and physical stimulation.  Terrier instincts rule alot of the time so small furries look out if off lead.  Most terriers rarely start a fight but many will end it if provoked.  Mine has good recall but has his moments, he is better behaved off lead in my local park than most other dogs regardless of breed.  It really does depend on the dog.


----------



## Copperpot (20 June 2012)

I have a patterdale and whilst I love him dearly he is extremely stubborn!! He has a will of iron!!


----------



## CazD (20 June 2012)

Copperpot said:



			I have a patterdale and whilst I love him dearly he is extremely stubborn!! He has a will of iron!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.  This is not sounding good!  Dog seems Ok so far - altho he only arrived today!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 June 2012)

The last dog we had was (part) Lakeland; and the one we have now is a Lakeland X.

We love e'm!! They're typical terriers, so don't expect copy-book obedience!! BUT we've always found them to be nice, biddable little terriers who have quite a soft side to them and always a very endearing way.

We've had two "boys" and they've both been studiously fastidious; never dirty in the house, ever, and real characters with a bit of zing. 

Stubborn??? mmm, typical terriers in that they like their own way and have plenty of energy, but they really are super little dogs.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (20 June 2012)

I've found that Patterdales are much sharper than Lakelands, we once found a lost lakeland and she was gorgeous, really friendly and playful, whereas I know a patterdale x who doesn't have the greatest of temperaments!


----------



## Copperpot (20 June 2012)

I have had a working Lakeland and also have a jack russell too. Patterdale's are a bit different. He is lovely. Great with other dogs but he does have his moments temperament wise lol. Can be a right grumpy little sod for no reason.


----------

